# What to buy with $140?



## bamman1108 (Jan 23, 2009)

What I have:

2 crappy Rubik's brand 3x3x3s
1 hybrid type C/Storebought (pretty good, but no other DIYs to compare with)
1 decent 4x4x4 (could easily be better
1 decent PVC megaminx with terrible stickers
1 Crappy ES 2x2x2 (haven't used in a while, lent to a friend)
1 BROKEN clear pyraminx from DX

What I want to get (in no particular order):

1 DIY type a (white) [suggestions on which model to buy?]
1 Diy type d (white)
1 V-cube 5 (white)
1 V-cube 6 (white)
1 V-cube 7 (white)
1 set of cubesmith textured tiles
3 sets of cubesmith stickers (1 bright w/. black sticker, 1 regula w/ black sticker, one chrome)
1 ES 4x4x4 (white)
1 ES 5x5x5 (white)
1 ES 2x2x2 (white)
1 Pyramorphix
1 Pyraminx (any from mefferts)
1 Square-1
1 blue cube4you DIY
1 purple cube4you DIY

The list is in no particular order at all, just the order that I thought of the things in. I'd really appreciate any suggestions for what to buy.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am not sure on prices but I think you could get a v cube set, and mabey a few sets of stickers


----------



## happa95 (Jan 23, 2009)

It just depends on what you want. If you want some quality smaller cubes, I would get an eastsheen set, and then you can buy a few other things on your list such as DIYs. If you are going the big cube route, buy a v-cube set and maybe 1 DIY and some stickers/tiles.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 23, 2009)

A little over, but I mainly wanted the stickers for whatever DIYs I get (if I get any, a Type a and/or d, and either c4y diy


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm either getting V5 and V7, ES 2x2x2 (my old one broke), a square 1 (where to buy?), some cubesmith stuff, and a type a and d
or a v-cube set.

I'm leaning towards the first one, but it depends on whether or not I should wait for the V6B.


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 24, 2009)

V Cube set..
Your biggest cube is 4x4, you're missing out!


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

It'll be cheaper overall to get the v-cube set now, and the other stuff later. Better to have lots of usable cubes then a few amazing ones imo. I'm going with the v-cube set.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 24, 2009)

ok mefferts 4x4 twins eastsheen 2x2 v-cube 5 (the 7x7 is not worth the money!!!! its fun but pointless its cool to say you have one


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 24, 2009)

oh and either for DIYS 

Rubiks DIys (the ill ****)
New type speedcube (on cube4you it is a copy of the Japanese speedcubing kit similar to rubiks.com diy but cheaper)
Puzzleproz diy*S! (if you set them extremely tight like extremely then lube them with anything but vaseline or silicone like things such as jigaloo or cube lube they move farely well and then every week loosen them and theylll be great)
Cube4you Diys: very unpopular for now


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 24, 2009)

and one more thing lol dont get onnoficial puzzles they are not worth the money and mefferts pyraminx' are great however not the best tropicalestore on ebay has the AMAZING ones


----------



## toast (Jan 24, 2009)

The edit button is an AMAZING tool.

--EDIT--


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 24, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> and one more thing lol dont get onnoficial puzzles they are not worth the money and mefferts pyraminx' are great however not the best tropicalestore on ebay has the AMAZING ones



Don't get unofficial puzzles? Aren't DIYs unofficial?



toast said:


> The edit button is an AMAZING tool.
> 
> -EDIT-



+1


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2009)

Paul_Wagner: Just a helpful tip. You can edit your posts by clicking the EDIT button on the bottom right hand corner of your post.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2009)

buy a metal yoyo and 100 strings  (no joke)


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> buy a metal yoyo and 100 strings  (no joke)



Thought about it actually, but I'm not into yoyoing enough.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 24, 2009)

Get yourself a DS. And no, I don't mean a Dian Sheng.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 24, 2009)

Athefre said:


> Get yourself a DS. And no, I don't mean a Dian Sheng.



I'd recommend an iTouch.

I'm curious, why are you asking _us_? We aren't you. Our tastes may not be the same.

Just get whatever appeals to you. Seriously.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 24, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself a DS. And no, I don't mean a Dian Sheng.
> ...




I was just recommending a gaming handheld, if he wants a great media player with a selection of games that are 95% horrible compared to what the DS offers then an Ipod Touch is good.

Or if he wants to be able to play music and have the DS's large selection of great games (don't mention the PSP, it's a great device but has very few good games), he could hold his money (and save $40 more) until April for the DSi.

EDIT: Or were you talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW6Y70NbkM0

or this: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6oyi7_test-itouch-ds_videogames


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

I already have an ipod and a ds, and I don't WANT the dsi.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 24, 2009)

I just recommend not getting the ES 5x5...they are terrible and you would probably never use it :\

P.S. - you can get a white square-1 since it seems like you like white cubes


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 24, 2009)

For the best of each cube out there;

ES 2x2x2
Type A Diy(old) seems to be the safest choice, although with your funds I'd try maybe a D as well
ES 4x4(Only until the V4 comes out though, ESs suck)
V5
anything higher is pointless in my opinion, I know I'd never use them.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I just recommend not getting the ES 5x5...they are terrible and you would probably never use it :\
> 
> P.S. - you can get a white square-1 since it seems like you like white cubes



Good advice.

So, I know what I'm getting:

9spuzzles:
1 Type D DIY
1 Square 1 DIY
White ES 2x2 and 4x4

Rubiks.com:
White DIY
Rubik's Twist

Mefferts:
Pyraminx ii (the new one with the hollow pieces)

Cubesmith:
1 set of textured tiles, 1 set of chrome stickers, 1 set of bright stickers

V-cubes.com:
V5

I'm not getting the V6 or V7 because they are basically the same as a 4x4 and 5x5, but longer. I'll get them later, but I don't need/want them now.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> For the best of each cube out there;
> 
> ES 2x2x2
> Type A Diy(old) seems to be the safest choice, although with your funds I'd try maybe a D as well
> ...



Do you know when any of the new V-cubes will come out? Just looked at the more products, and the 2x2 and 3x3 seem interesting as well. I'd agree that the V6 and V7 are kind of like novelties, but that V11 looks so tempting


----------



## TomZ (Jan 26, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Do you know when any of the new V-cubes will come out? Just looked at the more products, and the 2x2 and 3x3 seem interesting as well. I'd agree that the V6 and V7 are kind of like novelties, but that V11 looks so tempting



It'll be a long long while. Not something you should wait for, as that would be tantalizing.


----------

